# I'm looking forward......



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

> And it remains the focal point of the "us vs them" feeling that still lingers between many of us here.


We think different but I never eluded to that in my post.
I was curious to see the results of the "other side"



> So I ask they proponents of deer qdm to start posting those deer.
> I might be convinced it works this year!
> Post those big deer pics!


Btw that oil painting I did and I have to post has a buck large bodied and huge antlers so I am not anti antler or anti mature deer.


I have also stated all along I could be open to any management plan if I have proof it works in Michigan.
That offer still stands.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

One more huge, huge thing to add. This thread was about buck inprovement. Buck improvement is only a part of the puzzle. A whole 50% of the program involves does and antlerless harvest. I didn't make mention of it earlier, since this was a "show me some bucks/prove it's working" thread. Part of the reason I didn't make mention of it is that, around here, adequate doe harvest is no longer an issue. The hunting population in this area has shown no hesitation to fill antlerless tags, even to the point of excess. In fact, the hunters here were so effective, that no antlerless tags were allowed in Lake county and Newaygo county had the quota cut nearly in half, with the northern half of the county probably needing zero, just like the adjacent Lake county. It's the prime private farmland/orchards of southern Newaygo county at skews the overall county quota. But we currently have a system of county DMU's, so that's what we have to live with for now. But our deer population in Lake and northern Newaygo is now solidly under control and we should be able to keep it so by mildly tweeking the antlerless quota each year. In this area, we're trying to walk the line between adequate and excessive antlerless harvest. But, in many parts of the state, most noteably the SLP, antlerless harvest remains inadequate. And as long as antlerless population, and overall population in the SLP remains too high, you aren't achieving QDM, no matter how many bucks you pass up. 
Just remember the fairly simple aspects of what we're trying to do. Lower the herd to at least carry capacity, or below carry capacity. Correct the out of wack buck to doe ratio so we can get it at least 1:3, 1:2 and in our dreams, 1:1. Get the majority of seasoned hunters to pass on yearling bucks to allow more bucks to at least get over the hump to 2.5 years old. Create better habitat and food sources. 
While this is an oversimplified synopsis, if we can double the amount of hunters just doing these simple things by 2007, we'd all benefit from it. The deer herd and hunters alike.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Bob, thanks for your very detailed post. I appreaciate the time and effort you put into that and you answered some question that I had and hadn't even asked yet  


Rondevous, I have never heard of Brain tanning. Could you expand on that. How? why? what?

(ModNote: But please start it in a new thread Kirt - thanks)


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

The measure of success for me is not measured in the size of the bucks taken. Just observing the huge increase in rut behavior is enough to keep me entertained throughout the year. Between ourselves and our neighbors, many large bucks have been taken in the last couple years, since we have co-oped about 6 years ago. I don't have any pics available, but there has been two nice 8-points so far this year, one scoring in the 130's. Hopefully I'll have more to post after opening day


----------



## BlockBUD (Dec 8, 2004)

Swamp Ghost, why are the does' heads not up there with the buck heads on that buck pole shot you posted? Just thought that was kind of odd...


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

BlockBUD said:


> Swamp Ghost, why are the does' heads not up there with the buck heads on that buck pole shot you posted? Just thought that was kind of odd...


The bucks are hung with the ropes around their antlers. The does are hung with the ropes around their legs. How is that odd?


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Bob S said:


> The bucks are hung with the ropes around their antlers. The does are hung with the ropes around their legs. How is that odd?


BuckBud - look again - the heads are hanging down along the bodies - It only looks like there are no heads - :yikes: 


Bob he only thought it odd, because at first glance it seems that the does have NO heads LOL - 

ferg....


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

WI QDM...on the 4th year(I can show you the 2nd and 3rd year pics if you like)










MI Thumb area QDM...after several years










U.P. of MI in 3rd year of QDM










PA QDM in 3rd year of Mandatory AR's and wacking every doe you see to produce a QDM herd










There you go, 4 very different areas with good results. All you need to do is shoot enough does, if needed, to get the herd in line with the habitat, pass on young bucks (limit hunters or limit licenses or smarter use of property for hunting, etc.) to get an adequate age structure, and typically your sex ratios will not be an issue if you've done the first two. Very easy, it works, and I wouldn't hunt any other type of property.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

beer and nuts said:


> Swamp, I might age that at 2.5 year old. Body looks around 150-160 dressed and antlers lack some mass, being a downstate buck I would say a very healthy 2.5 year old--a dandy lookin buck. Of course you coudl be 6'6" and 260 pounds and its just the picture angle and such-any other details? Congrats! And the ones on the buck pole all look like 2.5.


You would be right, it is indeed a 2.5 year old deer, but it's my brother's deer and he his 6'10 270# 



> Like I said I was looking forward to seeing some pics, of the results by other hunters, who chose their management plans different than I.


And you got some. 

"Big Mature Bucks" are really not a main goal and for the most part is unrealistic in most of MI. Our goal is MORE bucks in general. Give me a gun season like last year, every year and we would be ecstatic as would most MI hunters.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures fellas.

I had hope for alot more but I am happy with those.

I realize now that when 51 people are viewing the deer hunting forum and only three are viewing the Deer management forum, that the number of pics I was able to see is pretty good.

I missed the opener today, hows that for an active management plan 

Good news is I can get time during the ML season ans set up a camp.
I have a permit that will alow the harvest of a doe.
Also I plan on buying a regular deer license or a combo license.

I'll buy a combo if I have the chance to hunt a different spot or two.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Rondevous, You have an open invitation for muzzle loader on my property. I took another buck yesterday morning. I'm down to hunting for does now and probably won't head back out unless you want to go.

Thanks to all for your posts.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Ok...Finally getting some pic in.

Here's one of the 8pts I mentioned earlier, killed by my neighbor.










These are from a QDM co-op a bit South of us.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

8 point genes huh? 

Nice deer


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> 8 point genes huh?
> 
> Nice deer


Actually, I think those are Levis


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Neal said:


> Actually, I think those are Levis


 
Nah! Wranglers!.....

Those are great pix Neal! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

My 2005 UP buck taken on property that's had camp ARs since the 90's. Two neighboring camps have adopted the same 6 or better rule. We also have commercial forest land as one of our borders, which I assume is a brown it's down scenario. Regardless of the commercial forest border we will continue to manage the way we have because the results make it worthwhile.


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

From our 160 acres.....we have been passing all 1.5 yr olds and an occational 2.5 for the past 5 years or so. We will be making our rules more strict in the future now that we actually own the property. Some land management will start to take place such as hinge cutting, more food plots, sanctuaries, etc. I honestly can't imagine shooting a 4 pt or 6 pt anymore.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks for the photos guys!

VERY NICE!!!!!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

These deer were all taken in the past three years in large part due to QDM:


----------

